

John Carmack Archive - Interviews - jaybol
http://www.scribd.com/doc/479479/John-Carmack-Archive-Interviews/

======
SAHChandler
While it sounds cliche, John Carmack, along with Michael Abrash, are among
several people that begat my interest in programming (with a focus towards
games of course ;D), at a time when I was still unsure of what I wanted to do
in my life.

It's interesting to see the evolution of what was happening at the time in the
game development industry, and then correlate that to what I was experiencing
at the time as I was growing up, and playing these games.

